# Grub control



## Muffinman24 (Sep 12, 2021)

I am noticing grub damage and am wondering if I should apply a curative rate of 24 hr grub killer now or just wait until spring and apply preventative measures for the next growing season. Our average first frost is in about a week so I guess the question is if they will affect the lawn going into next year and if they will continue feeding when the lawn goes dormant.


----------



## robjak (Mar 31, 2020)

Pictures? I do not know about grubs in Texas but i would say yes apply the curative now. if you were more north it would be more weather dependent.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

*Read this (twice):*

_*How*_* to choose and when to apply grub control products for your lawn:









How to choose and when to apply grub control products for your lawn


Not all the grub control products on store shelves will be effective this spring. Here’s how to choose and use the right one for your lawn.




www.canr.msu.edu





“*_Not all the grub control products on store shelves will be effective this spring. Here’s how to choose and use the right one for your lawn_*.”*


----------

